# Roubo Bench Question



## WVWoodWorker1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Im a newbie here and Im sure this question has been answered many times. Where is the best place to buy detailed instructions on how to build a Roubo Split Top WorkBench. Thanks for reading my very first post!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

What are you going to do that a simple flat surface with four legs and a vise at one end won't do? I've been making stuff of all sorts for 40+ years, and never even heard the word "Roubo" until a couple years ago when it came into current fashion. IMO it's a fad that poorly fits contemporary woodworking. 'Nuff said.


----------



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

I disagree very strongly with Clint. A bench is for holding work. No bench does that better. I think you can google and find enough info to build one. Youtube has a bunch of stuff on Roubo benches


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Clint for your usual helpful response…

Try Benchcrafted, OP, I think they have plans available.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Also Chris Schwarz's blue book on Workbenches has some pretty good plans, although it's a solid top, not split top. I based my bench off of them and have no complaints.

Clint must not do much work with hand tools.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Your welcome, John. I just can't stop myself from sharing my woodworking knowledge and experience. I'm happy to steer someone away from wasting effort where it's unnecessary.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

If Clint hasn't heard of it until recently, it's not worth pursuing. You heard it hear first…

Glad I'd never heard of Clint Searl until today, or I'd have a crappy bench.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Benchmark has the plans for the split top Roubo.


----------



## WVWoodWorker1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks all and I didnt mean to start a quarrell. Clint, some people like to keep it simple and some dont. I want to build a bench with my son that will last me the rest of my life and then his and so on. I thank you all for for your input and I do like the bench on benchcrafted but Im not going to buy the vises right now. I will probably go ahead and build it and add one or both vises down the road!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

WVWoodWorker1, lots of good resources out there for a bench like that. The woodtalk guys did a podcast episode on one. And I believe the Woodwhisperer built one too. Do a search and you will find all kinds of stuff. There are a couple on here as well.

Also, let me welcome you to LJs. Lots of good people on here and the occasional a-hole as seen above. Some have no value added like that and others are extremely helpful. And you didn't start a quarrel, some grow weary of the BS that some of these characters bring.

Good Luck with your bench. Post it in the workbench thread so the rest of us who appreciate that kind of work will see it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ +1 to what Paratrooper said.


----------



## WVWoodWorker1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Guys Ill do that!


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Fine Woodworking had an article on building a "modified" Roubo in issue #230 - October 2012, if you have access to that magazine. You can buy the detailed plan from their online store.

From what I could see, the "modified" term was referring to the process of construction and the method to attach the top to the base, rather than the end result. The emphasis was on machine-cut joinery rather than hand-cut, so it used top rails on the base and slip tenon joinery. Did not use the massive dovetail double tenons to join the top and legs. The bench was built using Benchcrafted vises.

Schwarz's red book has a chapter stepping through the construction of a Roubo. The chapter also includes a simple dimensioned plan with a cutlist. The bench was not built around Benchcrafted hardware.

Neither of these are split tops, though both are good reads and the details are worth studying. Ultimately, you'll need to make some decisions when building your own bench (height, width, length and hardware, at least) and figure out what will best work in your situation. I've heard that the Benchcrafted split top plan is a good one, and you should be able to adapt it to whatever vise hardware you choose to use.

The Benchcrafted leg vise would be fairly straightforward to retrofit to an existing bench with a different kind of leg vise. However, retrofitting the wagon vise could be considerably more trouble. I'd suggest that you build your bench with the future wagon vise already planned for.


----------



## WVWoodWorker1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Mark, I believe I will take your advice and build it with capability of adding the wagon vise later when I can afford it. Thanks Scotsman, I want it to be something my children and grandchildren will be proud to have in their garage or workshop! I will rock on brother!


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Clint doesn't like that bench 'cuz he can't build it with a 8" blade in his 10" tablesaw


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmmmm -
IMO it's a fad that poorly fits contemporary woodworking. 'Nuff said. -

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't Roubo benches date back to the 18th century??....If so, that's one hell of a fad !


----------



## mark4345 (Oct 7, 2011)

The woodwhisperer also has plans along with 23 instructional videos on making one. https://thewoodwhispererguild.com/members/projects/split-top-roubo/
not free but more than gets the job done


----------

